# The New Guy



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello, I have just recently purchased a 1971 Lemans Sport Convertible, from my Dad. This is my first car project, I'm excited to get started the motor is built and in good working order but I will need to do a full interior restoration, the floor pans are rusted through. But other than that not much body work. I just wanted to introduce myself, and welcome any tips of where and where not to buy stuff at.
Thanks,
Jason P


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your purchase. I look forward to hearing about your progress. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your project.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to the heard! 

There is nothing like a well running well restored Pontiac to put a smile on your face!

Looking forward to updates and pictures of the new beast in your life. (The car not your girl)
:rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the herd Jason, look forward to seeing some pics of your project and just give a shout if you need and tips or suggestions.

here's a few (hundred) pics of the Tempest Custom frame on resto i just completed...

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on the new car.


----------

